# Essie Fall Into Fashion Autumn Collection 2010



## Bec688 (Aug 30, 2010)

Essie Fall Into Fashion Autumn Collection 2010











In Stitches





Limited Addiction





Sew Pysched 





Merino Cool





Velvet Voyeur





Little Brown Dress

source


----------



## Karren (Aug 30, 2010)

I love limited addiction and all the colors are pretty! Thanks Rebecca!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 30, 2010)

the four last og them were wonderful!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 30, 2010)

Sew Psyched, Velvet Voyeur &amp; Little Brown Dress are fabulous!!! I want them!


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Sep 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I'm adding Merino Cool to my wishlist. I made a franken that look exactly like Sew Psyched! Too bad I remixed it because I wasn't too fond of the color. I did think the franken was a great fall color!


----------

